# portal2.exe Trojaner??



## RRCRoady (17. Juni 2014)

Gerade hat sich Portal 2 aktualisiert. Mein Symantec hat gemeldet, dass die portal2.exe ein Trojaner sei 
Hat sonst noch jemand diese "Erscheinung"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stern1710 (17. Juni 2014)

Bei mir geht Portal 2 ohne Fehlermeldung, nutze Eset Smart Security
Tippe mal ganz stark auf einen Fehlalarm, genauere Auskunft können dir aber nur die Profis geben
MfG


----------



## Efti (17. Juni 2014)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Gerade hat sich Portal 2 aktualisiert. Mein Symantec hat gemeldet, dass die portal2.exe ein Trojaner sei
> Hat sonst noch jemand diese "Erscheinung"?


 
Willkommen im Klub.
Mein Norton 360 meldet das Gleiche.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (17. Juni 2014)

Die Gelbe Krankheit. Ist ein Fehlalarm.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Juni 2014)

Lade die Datei mal dort hoch : https://www.virustotal.com/
Wenn andere auch das selbe sagen, könnt was dran sein.


----------



## RRCRoady (17. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6533264 schrieb:
			
		

> Lade die Datei mal dort hoch : https://www.virustotal.com/
> Wenn andere auch das selbe sagen, könnt was dran sein.


 
Hab ich gemacht. Nur 2 der dort registrierten Virenprogramme (Symantec und TrendMicro) melden die Datei als Virus.
Die restlichen 52 stufen die Datei als kein Risiko ein.
Sollte demnach falscher Alarm sein.
Danke!


----------



## Tiz92 (17. Juni 2014)

Bei mir gabs mal das gleiche mit der X3R.exe von Stalker.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Juni 2014)

Kommt bei jedem Programm vor, das Fehlalarme auf einen zukommen, das ist kein Grund zur sorge, ist immer besser das Schutzprogramme übergründlich vorgeht als zu locker.
Ich hatte erst vor einigen Tagen den letzten Fehlalarm, und das von einer exe Datei eines Spiels von 1998, das konnte man ohne überprüfen wissen das diese Warnung übers Ziel hinausschießt... war übrigens mein erster Fehlalarm seit Jahren.
PS:


R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Die Gelbe Krankheit. [...]


Verstehe ich nicht?!


----------



## Efti (18. Juni 2014)

Habe heute das Update von Portal 2  geladen. Ging ohne Probleme.


----------



## marvinj (18. Juni 2014)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Gerade hat sich Portal 2 aktualisiert. Mein Symantec hat gemeldet, dass die portal2.exe ein Trojaner sei
> Hat sonst noch jemand diese "Erscheinung"?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir gestern auch, mit demselben Pfad 
Dachte nur WTF 
3 Mal versucht und immer dasselbe. Norton mag die wohl nicht xD
Naja lustich


----------



## Shona (18. Juni 2014)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Gerade hat sich Portal 2 aktualisiert. Mein Symantec hat gemeldet, dass die portal2.exe ein Trojaner sei


Kleiner Tip den kompletten Steam Ordner in die Außnahmen des Anti-Viren Programms hauen, den es passiert schonmal des öfteren das diese nicht schnell genug nachkommen mit einem Update und es dann eben zu Fehlalarm kommt.
Meist ist es nur die Steam.exe die min 1-2x im Jahr dieses Problem hervorruft. Seit dem ich vor ca. 2 Jahren meine ganze Steam Festplatte sowie meine Origin/Uplay Platte zur Ausnahme gemacht habe, habe muss ich mit dem Müll nicht mehr zu tun und muss da auch nicht warten bis die das mal Updaten.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Juni 2014)

Das mag zwar sicher komfortabel sein für die ein bis zwei Fehlalarme im Jahr, aber gesamt gesehen ist dies fahrlässig, es gibt genügend kriminelle die es auf Virtuelle Güter absehen, oder Dateien von sehr beliebte Spiele für deren Trojaner.


----------



## Shona (19. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6537046 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag zwar sicher komfortabel sein für die ein bis zwei Fehlalarme im Jahr, aber gesamt gesehen ist dies fahrlässig, es gibt genügend kriminelle die es auf Virtuelle Güter absehen, oder Dateien von sehr beliebte Spiele für deren Trojaner.


 Da ich für Steam eine eigene Partition habe und nun seit gut 4-5 Jahren so fahre und noch nichts war, wird auch in ZUkunft nichts sein. Außerdem sind die Fehlalarme der Steam.exe weitaus häufiger als die von den Valve eigenen Spiele^^


----------



## TheCGamer (19. Juni 2014)

Grad Update geladen aber ohne Viren Meldung. Nutze ebenfalls den Norton 360.
Würd definitiv sagen dass das ein Fehlalarm war


----------



## marvinj (23. Juni 2014)

Hoffen wir es  
Ich nehme es zwar auch an aber misstrauisch sollte man immer sein


----------

